# Continual learning



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know that any *have* to...at least not here......but it is good to try non the less


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*continual learning*

It is mandatory here in Kentucky. Six hours per quarter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

18 hours every three years in Iowa.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Learning*



480sparky said:


> 18 hours every three years in Iowa.


That is great. Eighteen hours of classroom learning is a lot. We also have Electrical Clearing House informational classes, as well.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm...so what are these classes covering? 

Business or Code or?

Is it specifically for EC's or for all electricians?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Ma.
21 hours /3 yr. 15 code updates and 6 personal development. any education will do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> .......... any education will do.


Does trolling around the ET site count? :whistling2:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

4 hours per year in Texas. Any approved electrical related classes work.

(Too bad all those late evening hours spent enveloping myself in the deep writings of my HD wiring 123 book, curled in a dark corner under mere candle light don't count... it's got some great stuff on insulated staples BTW...)


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Does trolling around the ET site count? :whistling2:


If it did, you'd be good for three or four generations.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*continual learning*



Shado said:


> Hmmm...so what are these classes covering?
> 
> Business or Code or?
> 
> Is it specifically for EC's or for all electricians?


As far as I know it is for all electricians. I am on maintenance now.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

There are a few counties in Maryland that require continuing Ed classes in order to renew your masters license. 
There are a couple organizations that are pushing the state of Maryland to require complete licensing for ALL electrical workers and continuing ED.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> As electrical contractors do most of you have to take classes each quarter? Do any of you go more often than that just to keep up with all the new stuff?


To keep my MA and RI lic I have to take 21 hrs of MA and RI approved continuing education each code cycle.

Te keep mt CT lic I have to take 7 hrs of CT approved continuing education each year.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*continual learning*



Bob Badger said:


> To keep my MA and RI lic I have to take 21 hrs of MA and RI approved continuing education each code cycle.
> 
> Te keep mt CT lic I have to take 7 hrs of CT approved continuing education each year.


It is great to hear that it is apparently getting coast to coast in regards to licensing. It is a shame that there is so much shoddy work going on out there. Is it because people are not trained properly, or do they just not care?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Took 25 hours last year alone,


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

just a 15 hour code class ever code change, about every 3 years. Michigan just implemented a 60 hour pre license class for builders involving mostly business, sales and contract laws and yearly CE requirements they need to do that for all contractor licenses in my opinion.

Any one take any vendor offered training classes? and if so which ones and were they any good?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have taken a number of classes/courses over the years, none of which local jurisdictions or state would accept, so I took the online courses which I think were a not all that beneficial..


----------

